# 2011 Orca Gold - Creaky seatpost



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi,

I have a 2011 Orbea Orca Gold with the aero seatpost. It developed an awful creaking sound a few months ago. I pulled the seatpost and greased the clamping mechanism, put everything back together and bingo! Quiet! Now it's come back and seems worse than before. I tried my previous remedy and it did not work this time.:mad2: It's extremely annoying and i'm not sure what to do. Carbon paste? New seatpost?
Any comments or experience appreciated.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Did you grease the whole post (part that goes in the frame) or just the clamping mechanism?

Sure, use carbon paste. It's just gritty grease. Grease would probably be fine though.

Have to coat the whole part of the post that sits in the frame.

Might be the clamp for the seat rails. I had a really bad creaking seat rail clamp system once (3T).


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Turns out, it wasn't the seatpost, but the rear wheel. Removed the cassette, adjusted the hub, cleaned and greased the splines. Quiet!


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

*pics*

Pics after today's ride and cleaning.


----------

